# Breaking up house keeping Pt.2



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well we are done for now helping my FIL get his house ready to sell. We spent most of the day hauling stuff off, cleaning the house top to bottom. My FIL is getting pretty frail and can no longer do much of anything like that anymore. He was so relieved to be done. He just needs to go over his granite counter tops ( he didn't think we could do it right ) & put the trash out on the curb for pick up next week. It's a nice house but very outdated ( blue hearts and ducks wall paper ) & in dire need of fresh paint. It will make someone a very nice family home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it wasn't easy for any of you. He's glad now that all the work is done but how is he going to feel when he leaves it for the last time?

I'm really unsure how I'll be when that time comes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He was pretty emotional today. He teared up a couple of times. He's had a lot on his plate lately esp, with his health. He's come through lung cancer, has diabetes type 2, son who is chronically ill ( not my hubs), & now the doc think he has some blockages in the vessels of his heart. My son was given an old VCR tape that copied to a disc. It had pics of my hubby as a child and his mom who passed 25 years ago. He just stood there and watched and relived those days. Pop was a retired firefighter .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your Pop sounds like he should be getting more taken care of. Where's he going? I know it's hard leaving a home.

Robin, I paid my daughter in advance for a spot in her home. But if it's ever time for the adult care place, it won't be bad if it's like what I've seen. Or like some people do for an elderly parent is get them a live in care/companion.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, our state Baptist organization runs an assisted care home that him and his wife have moved to. It's a wonderful set up and we're very pleased for them. They have daily activities and can still come and go as they need or want to. They have a small one bedroom apartment for now and a meal which evidently is enough for 2 meals. It's just been this last hurdle of getting their home cleaned and ready to sell. I think we're on the home stretch now.
If they hadn't had that opportunity, we would have encouraged them to put a small mobile home on our place. We could have helped see to their needs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Patsy glad they have the assisted living. I think it's a good thing, much better than the "nursing home" of the past. Makes things very easy for them. The activities are great. They have their own little apartment. Good thing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very much so , thx Seminole!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had quite a few patients in assisted living that I would go to see. The places were so nice I would want to go there!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This particular place is pretty reasonable. They can cook their own meals or eat a meal in the dining hall. They do have to pay extra for the meals though.


----------

